# Rookies bar/coffee shop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Rookies bar/coffee shop

Korte Leidsedwarsstraat 145-147

Amsterdam (just off the Leidseplein)

I have to tell you, I didn't seek out Rookies for the coffee, well Duh!! Okay folks give me a break here, I come from Australia, our laws relating to marijuana consumption aren't exactly enlightened. I ask the guy ...

More...


----------

